# 1992 240sx CLUTCH PROBLEM



## drummerone (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi, my first post, and I need BIG TIME help! I replaced master and slave (slave was leaking) Now I have too much clutch. engages into gear when pedal is almost all the way out. Pedal is tight though. adjusted pedal at slave (i assume) was fine for about 5 miles in stop and go traffic. now it is right back to, too much clutch.. THANK YOU IN ADVANCE, FOR ANY SUGGESTIONS


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There is no pedal adjustment at the slave cylinder. Pedal adjust is done at the top of the pedal arm near the pivot. 

Here's a procedure:

The clutch pedal free play should be 1.0 - 3.0 mm (0.039 - 0.118 in). Hold a ruler against the floor and up to the top of the pedal pad. Take a reading on the ruler at the pedal pad in the resting position. Now push on the pedal pad very gently until resistance is felt; at this point take the new reading on the ruler. Subtracting the two readings will give you the free play spec.

To adjust the clutch pedal free play, adjust the pushrod for the clutch master cylinder which is located under the dash at the top of the pedal assembly. The pushrod has a locknut which must be loosened. Now the pushrod can be adjusted. 

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

There may be air in the hydraulic system, so here's a procedure to purge the air:

Bleed only one unit at a time; do the clutch slave cylinder first then do
the piping connector. Get someone to operate the clutch pedal while you do
the bleeding.

1 - Have someone pump the pedal several times then hold the pedal down.
2 - With the pedal depressed, open the bleeder valve to release air.
3 - Close bleeder valve; now the other person can release the pedal.

You may have to repeat steps 1 thru 3 several times to purge all the air.
Repeat steps 1 thru 3 for the piping connector.
While you're doing the bleeding, make sure to keep the reservoir full.


----------



## drummerone (Jun 3, 2006)

Thank you for your reply Rogoman. The system has been bled several times, and you are correct it was pedal adjustment that was tried..
So here is what I am told. And I would love to hear a response as to if this makes any sense to you all!
The reason why the clutch seems fine when cold, and I get too much clutch after driving 10 or 15 minutes is the springs on the pressure plate are weak and when it gets warmed up I get "too much clutch" I,ve got 140,000 miles. So I guess it,s that time


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Once everything gets warmed up, does the clutch start slipping. If it doesn't, then the springs don't get weak. Maybe the throwout bearing is faulty.

Also when bleeding the system, the piping connector may have to be bled several times; it has a tendency to trap air. A lot of 240 users have eliminated the piping connector with good results.


----------



## drummerone (Jun 3, 2006)

It slips when warmed up. When cold It shifts fine. when warmed up the clutch slips to where the pedal is almost all the way up before it engages into gear!
I will check out the pipe connector! you might save me hundreds of dollars.. Thank you for your help. I will let you know what happens


----------

